# Grommet



## azrocker (Feb 23, 2009)

I would like to put a pass through grommet on my smoker for probes. Any suggestions on material? Does cork hold up to the heat?


----------



## rsands (Feb 23, 2009)

Here's some on the Mcmaster site. The high temp versions are good for 500Â°

http://www.mcmaster.com/#rubber-grommets/=q1xay


----------



## azrocker (Feb 23, 2009)

thanks 500 should be more then enough!


----------



## bbq bubba (Feb 23, 2009)

Rubber grommets work great!





By imn88fan


----------



## richoso1 (Feb 23, 2009)

Good and simple advise from Bubba. I've used them for over 5 years on a Brinkman and no problems yet.


----------



## rickw (Feb 23, 2009)

That's a great idea, I'll use them on my next drum project.


----------



## travcoman45 (Mar 24, 2009)

Here's what I use, get in the electrical dept a yer done it ta yerself store, couple bucks.


----------



## trapper (Mar 24, 2009)

If you order them I will buy some of them from you. I imagine 500 would last a pretty long time. Send me a pm if interested.


----------



## azrocker (Mar 24, 2009)

Sorry I meant 500 degrees. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 But they do come in 25's so I will holler when I order!


----------



## trapper (Mar 24, 2009)

Sounds good. I am assembling parts for a uds and would be happy to buy some from you.


----------

